# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Ботнет BrickerBot приводит к неработоспособности IoT-устройств

## olejah

Исследователи в области безопасности предупреждают о появлении нового типа кибер-атаки, приводящей к повреждению устройств Internet Things (IoT). Эти атаки могут быть очень разрушительными, в результате чего часто становится необходимо заменить или переустановить оборудование. По словам исследователей, уязвимости используются для уничтожения прошивки и/или основных функций системы.

Один из инструментов, используемых для проведения таких атак, называется BrickerBot. Исследователи Radware с 20 марта 2017 обнаружили два варианта этого вредоноса, один из них был активным довольно непродолжительное время, другой продолжает свою активность. У двух этих вариаций цель одна - скомпрометировать устройства IoT и повредить их хранилище.

Чтобы скомпрометировать устройства, BrickerBot использует метод брутфорс. До этого такую же тактику применял ботнет Mirai.

После получения доступа к устройству вредонос выполняет серию команд Linux, призванных, в конечном счете, повредить память. Затем он пытается нарушить сетевое подключение и производительность устройства, а также стереть все файлы на устройстве.




> «BrickerBot интеерсуют следующие типы устройств: Memory Technology Device и MultiMediaCard» - говорят исследователи Radware.


Атака нацелена на IoT-устройства на базе Linux/BusyBox, которые открывают порт Telnet. В сущности, ботнет Mirai также атаковал устройства по этому принципу.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

